# London/Birtish Motor Show



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever been to this? I'm off at the beginning of Aug for the weekend, so may consider goin. I was meant to go about 2 or 3 years ago, but my mate decided at the last minute he couldn't afford it

Is it as good as I think it will be? How expensive is it when you get there etc etc?

Just browsin at the site now:
http://www.britishmotorshow.co.uk/visitors/ticketinformation

Just looked at my holidays, and it look like i'm off from about 27th July up until 4th Aug. So I'm now considering making a weekend of it. Can kill 2 birds with one stone that way, her birthday is the weekend before, so I could take her on a trip to London, and whilst there "stumble" upon the motor show lol.

So far it's looking like this:

*Tickets for the Show:* £19 each
*Train tickets (return):* ~£55 each
*2 Nights at the Hilton (Canary Wharf):* £158.40


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Try the city hotel part of the RCA group - was quite nice when I stayed there about 2 years go. Cheaper booked via a 3rd party rather than direct.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Never had the chance to go before but will be going this year hopefully.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Went a couple of years ago, quite good not as big a Brum. BMW stand was amazing though!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

freon warrior said:


> Went a couple of years ago, quite good not as big a Brum. BMW stand was amazing though!


did you have a go at the golf into the thames?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

When buying tickets quote EVO and I think you get 3 for 2 ??

I should be going this year, we should arrange a day out.......:thumb::thumb:


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

Im going this year on the friday. Never been before but imagine it will be the mutts nuts. :thumb:


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey I'm going and it was great last time I went, I had a discount code for 2 for 1 but it expired at the end of June  . Have a good time if you do go though


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I went 2 years ago, there were a lot of people there which wasn't very good, but was expected.

The canary wharf show (motorexpo) has less cars but a lot less people.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I went at Birmingham and it was well worth the effort. I had a great day and apparently the London show is a thousand times better. I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep, going this year, Managed to get VIP tickets for the opening day.


----------

